# Beste Möglichkeit zum Abspielen von MP3



## Guybrush Threepwood (16. Dez 2010)

Hi,
ich entwickle gerade eine sehr multimedialastige Trainingsumgebung mit vielen Audio-Instruktionen. Damit das Programm nicht zu groß wird möchte ich die Audios als mp3 speichern.

Frage 1) Ist mp3 hierfür sinnvoll, oder gibt es inzwischen Besseres? Für ogg scheint es noch keine gute Java-Abspielmöglichkeit zu geben.

Frage 2) Ist JLayer für mp3 immer noch die richtige Wahl? Die Bibliothek wurde lange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Ich benötige auch die Möglichkeit, die Länge des MP3 in Millisekunden zu ermitteln, um Animationen richtig timen zu können.

Danke!
Guybrush


----------



## homer65 (16. Dez 2010)

ad 1) Für ogg kenne ich JOrbis - Pure Java Ogg Vorbis Decoder


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (16. Dez 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dort war ich schon mal. Für mich fällt das leider flach, da die Lizenz für den JOrbisPlayer GPL ist.


----------



## Gastredner (17. Dez 2010)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Dort war ich schon mal. Für mich fällt das leider flach, da die Lizenz für den JOrbisPlayer GPL ist.


Also, soweit ich das sehe gilt die GPL nur für den JOrbisPlayer (und der ist nur ein JApplet zur Nutzung im Web), nicht für die Bibliothek selbst. Die steht unter der LGPL (was so auch korrekt in den Header-Comments aller Sourcen eingetragen ist). Und importiert wird der Player auch nirgendwo in der Bibliothek - es sollte also kein Problem sein, JOrbis in deinem Programm unter den Bedingungen der LGPL mit einer anderen Lizenz zu nutzen.


----------

